# pete



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I do not know who all got this email but pray guys pray....I am mad, sad and really peeved off as I write this God have his hand on you Peter my friend...

Friends,

Just a quick update on my dad.

For those of you that didn't know Pete and James Hicks Sr. were both struck by a drunk driver while walking across the street last evening to our home from the nearby 7-11. Pete was knocked into the center grass divider and suffered a broken pelvis, two broken vertebra's and broken ribs, which has resulted in a collapsed lung. He is currently in a drug induced coma to combat severe pain. He is set for surgery tomorrow morning to place Harris rods in his back and repair the broken rib.

James Hicks Sr, one of dad's friends for the last 25 years, died at the scene after begin drug more than 200 feet. Sheriff Deputies seem to think that James died on impact as the car struck them at better than 35 miles per hour, more than 10 miles per hour over the posted speed limit. Bystanders subdued the woman driver when she got out to see why her car was "acting funny", she had no idea that she had just hit two people and that one was lodged under her car. She was arrested and booked on felony vehicular manslaughter and felony vehicle mayheim. Other charges may be added as this is her third DUI arrest, she is a well known local drunk and drug abuser.

I don't have the passwords to many of his email accounts other than this one, so if you could please spread the word to any of his mutual friends you may know. Right now your prayers for the Hicks Family as well as our own are needed to get through this ordeal.

Sarah-Anne McKay-Ellis


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Oh my God -- Hope Pete pulls thru OK 

Condolences to the Hicks family - what a tragedy. 

I hope they get a rope for that drunk driver.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I lost my brother this way.
The man who killed him had SEVEN prior DUI convictions and was driving a stolen truck. 
lawyers made a deal for "vehicular man-slaughter" He got 7 years. Iowa state law.
He was in a booze induced black-out and has no idea of what he has done.
He is out of prison now and my brother is still lost to us.

I have shared this because I know the pain and outrage caused by such selfish and unthinking behavior.

Bless these men and their families. They will need all of the prayers that they can get.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good Lord!!!!!*

Coach... If you are able, please pass along our messages okay?... nd

Sarah-Anne I'm so sorry to hear this. Be strong for your Dad and hang in there. He needs you and would tell you this very same thing if he could. Please be assured that his Hobby Talk friends are all pulling for him. My sincerest condolences to the Hicks Family for their loss as well. 

Dave Martin


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Both families are in our prayers. God bless.
--fordcowboy / Lendell


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey , we'll keep them in our prayers here too. I hope that Drunk gets everything she deserves and more


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear the terrible news Coach. It's so sad to hear about incedents like this, especially when they concern ones you know and love. My prayers be with you, your loved ones, and friends...RM


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Coach,, 
Got the email.. sent one back to Sarah.. hope she gets it.. 
Wish there was something we could do for this situation,, guess prayers are the best for now.. 
Chris..


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

May God give strength to the living , peace to the departed, and justice to the guilty. I do hope worldly justice makes the driver a pitiless, miserable example for her remaining time on earth.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfricken real!

I'm outraged and speechless! Thankfully Pete, as we know, is one tough sumgun.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<SHOCKED and confused. I can't believe it. So sorry for the Hicks Family, and for Pete. Ours prayers are with the familes.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My sympathies go out to the Hicks family. To coach and family, you all are in our prayers!! God bless you and yours and hope for a speedy recovery for Pete. Joe


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

....... Pete, you are one of the good guys man, Gods speed and I will pray for a quick recovery. My condolences to the Hicks family, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pete,

This just sucks that this happened. They should put stuff like this on TV instead of the Presidential Election so, people can see Real Life Lessons that may help Real People instead of B.S. . :drunk:DON'T DRINK & DRIVE EVER!!!!!!:drunk:

I am praying right now and will continue to pray for you Pete. God bless you and keep the faith. Loss of a good friend like this unexpectedly is tough let alone you getting torn up physically at the same time.

Bob


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

My sincerest sympathies to the Hicks family. 

Sarah-Anne, your father is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

update from Sarah.
Dad is in the ICU at Community, after his surgery tomorrow and he is stable they will airlift him to the VA hospital in Stanford near Sacramento, probably sometime Tuesday evening. You can send whatever you want here to the house and I'll take it in to him, I don't really want my former step mother getting ahold of anything before he sees it. My fiance is Yoshi Nagura and he will be flying in on Saturday our time and will stay a week, I'm not sure but I may be taking AmTrack back and forth to Stanford during the week as necessary until he arrives and can drive me.

Dad is 6' 5" tall and about 330. James was 6' 2" and 300. How this woman could not feel the impact that pretty much demolished the front of her car is beyond me. The deputy said that the radiator was pushed back into the fan, and this wasn't a new car. When you think of 35 miles per hour you think how slow that really is in the scheme of things, until you match a 3500 lb car against human flesh. My ex-husband is dad's personal attorney, I'm sure that when he's finished with her she won't ever own a thing again. She did have car insurance, surprisingly.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My prayrs go out to Pete and his and the Hicks family.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I got the e-mail late last night. Reading it was a surreal experience, to say the least.

My heart goes out to both families. Pete get well soon. You're going to be missed in your absense.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Pete,
Prayers for a full & quick recovery!!! Condolences to the Hicks Family.

Dominick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I had to re read this about 10 times before I could actually comprehend it.

I am at a loss for words.Pete is a guy that is constantly coming up with ways to do things for people,ways to maybe put a smile on a kids face or get them involved in something.And he is passionate about it as well.

This is all just so wrong on so many levels.

Pete,you will be in my thoughts.

Any of you guys that are in contact with the family,by all means please keep us up dated on our friend Pete.

Mike


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> . . . I am at a loss for words.Pete is a guy that is constantly coming up with ways to do things for people,ways to maybe put a smile on a kids face or get them involved in something.And he is passionate about it as well.
> 
> This is all just so wrong on so many levels. . . .
> 
> Mike


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> My thoughts exactly.


ditto... we're praying for them over here too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still prayin Pete. Still can't believe it.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Tragic news is never good news.
The families are in our thoughts and prayers here.

Drinking and driving is never a good combination
I hate it when they think they can take other peoples lives in their hands when drunk.
They should throw away the key on them.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sad to read such terrible news. It is infuriating that there are such jerks in the world but sadly these things happen too often. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families. Dave.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay
555 South Argyle #219
Fresno, CA 93727

thats Petes home adress if ya want to send cards his Ex can't filter out. Sarah will bring them too him at the Hospital.. have not heard how it went yet today but will post as soon as I do ...

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh man.. i am trying to catch up on this hobbytalk.. i am just shocked and saddened by this news!! get well soon and will pray for you guys!! oh man.. i am having hard time believing it.. why it must happened to good people!? 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This is a tragedy on so many levels. My thoughts and heartfelt concern go out to everyone who will forever be affected by the senseless and selfish act of someone unwilling and unable to control their personal demons and addictions. Sincere condolences to the Hicks family for their tragic and senseless loss.

Pete, you are such an inspiration to all of us. We are all pulling for you and for a full recovery. There are many more races to be run, so stay strong, fight the good fight and rest assured that there will be better days ahead and the darkness will pass even if it can never be forgotten.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

OMG! I have been out on vacation for the last week and just getting back to find out my friend and one of the most big-hearted guys I know had this happen to him. My heart just sank as I read this! And James Hicks Sr. - oh man, that guy was Pete's "push" to get the promotional racing that he was doing for the kids going. Thins were just starting up again and seemed to be going good. I just cannot believe this happened to them - this is horrible news and not what they deserve at all!

My prayers are with the Hicks family - that they find peace and comfort during this time and that the grace and mercy of God flood their homes and lives. May God's peace and comfort give them what they need most right now.

Pete, my friend, I just pray that you not give up on your will to live and pull through this time in your life. I pray that your heart not be full of contempt, anger or revenge and that you focus first and foremost on your recovery and coming out of this time physically strong and as healthy as you can be. I also pray for the peace and comfort over you during this time - that James, though not here physically, continues to live in and through you with the hope and knowledge that maybe one day you will see him again. May you find the comfort you need in knowing that the One who has always loved you is shedding His love abroad for this time and will be the One that carries you through it. In Jesus name, amen.

I may send him a card too, but I'm just trying to get myself together now.....they did not deserve this and it is weighing really heavy on my heart. 

PD2


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Latest News from Sarah*

OK, this is the latest as it is 30 minutes past visiting hours and I just got home. It took me a while to get the information today because the ASL translator for the hospital was off early today because of the holiday.

Dad is not being transferred to Stanford, his Hemothorax was resolved with a 6mm chest tube and really a minimal loss of about 400 cc's of blood. That's about a pint. He is on a ventilator to help him breath only because the diaphragm was damaged when the lung collapsed. The doctors also decided against placing rods in his lower back until the contusion to the spinal cord resolves so they can judge any impact on the cord during the surgery. They want to be able to tell they're not affecting any feelings to his legs. They did attach an external fixture from Iliac crest to iliac crest across the front of his pelvis to hold the 4 fractures in place. They also repaired a torn glute muscle. He is still in a drug induced unconsciousness but is no longer in a life threatening state.

I don't have passwords to the places dad haunts other than the Ruger 10-22 forum and the local Masons Lodge. There are sixteen of you on this mailing list, if any of you need to be removed then by all means let me know and I'll take you off immediately. I'm not going to discuss legal actions to be taken or considered, my focus is on getting my dad awake and into recovery. Also, I would greatly appreciate any of you on this mailing NOT sharing this information with my former step mother, she has no rights in my fathers treatments, my sister and I will handle it as legal next-of-kin. Information exchange is best left out of the public eye if possible.

I'll have more information on Wednesday, I have to return to school tomorrow, unfortunately I cannot take time off because of BEST testing and getting my teaching certification. I will report what I can, when I can.

Sarah


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

DAMN. I hope evrything turns out ok. Sounds like its going to be a long road to recovery.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the update Coach. I appreciate you keeping us in the loop on what is going on. Pete definitely has some time before he is fully healed - good to know he is out of a life threatening state now too. Sounds like the doctors are taking things slowly and not just throwing him into unecessary surgery after surgery. Slow progress is still progress.

Thanks again Coach!
PD2


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*...speechless... :-(((*

Oh my god, I just noticed this thread and was really shocked!!!

Although I don´t know any of the guys in person, I really appreciate Pete´s postings here - he´s one of the real good guys who not only share their great knowledge but who really care for their fellow men!

My thoughts and prayers are with Pete and his family and of course with the Hicks family as well!

I wish Pete a speedy and full recovery!!!!

Sad greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You and your family are in thoughts. I hope they hang the drunk.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Peace*

As a Christian I'll pray for all that was involved. May God bless each and everyone. Raunchy


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Information exchange is best left out of the public eye if possible.


Perhaps it would be best if this string was deleted or moved to a less visible area.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow, horrible news...*

Sorry to hear this about Pete and James.
Get well soon Pete, we miss you already. And the Keck family sends out it's condolences to the Hicks family.
Scott


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> Perhaps it would be best if this string was deleted or moved to a less visible area.


Hey Yoshi,

I hope you did not have to find out about all of this via the forums. I know this must be hard for you being in Japan and hearing about what is going on with your friend.

As for this being less visible....if its to keep the former step mother out of the loop, then I'd agree. But I, for one, definitely would like to know what is going on with Pete.

Hope all is going well with your training in Japan!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

PD, no, I spoke with Sarah just hours after it happened, worldwide texting is indeed a wonderful thing. I'm stateside at the moment, I've been given a 3 week leave to help handle this since I'm engaged to his daughter. Needless to say I haven't gotten much sleep between jet lag and hospital visits. 

The ex is out of the loop at least for the moment. She is aware of the incident but a prevailing restraining order prevents her from involving herself. My concern is that any information from any source needs to be monitored. I can appreciate everyones concern, my personal concern is that it not get to those whom should not be concerned. This place is one big family, worldwide, but there are locals that need to know less of what is going on. 

Pete's lodge collected $5500 Wednesday night to help pay for James' funeral expenses, even though he was not a member James did do all of the a/c ductwork last year for materials costs only. That's the kind of guy HE was. Air Fresno, a company that both James and Pete (and myself for that matter) are investors also wrote a $1000 check for James' family. Insurance covered the rest, James is taken care of and will be laid to rest Saturday in a very private ceremony. 

But let's let reflecting take the lead, concentrate less on what has happened and more on what needs to be done, such as recovery.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Well Said Yoshi, Tell Peete we are all thinking of him and miss him and to get better real fast... Prayers for you and Sarah also to help you keep your strength up while you help Pete get back up and running..I hope to get some time to reflect and pray for the Hicks Family on Saturday as he sounds like someone I am sorry I never got to meet....


Dave


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

This is truely sad and senseless. Our hearts go out to the family. I hope that justice will at least prevent this woman from harming anyone else.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, here is the latest and last update that will be published. If you want on the email list contact Sarah at [email protected]. She or I will be updating things weekly after today via email only. We ask nothing further update wise be published publicly.

Peter is awake and responsive but still on a ventilator that will probably be removed by this writing. He has a total of 13 fractures including his pelvis, Lumbar #5, Lumbar #4, Lumbar #2, right femur, right knee cap, right big toe, right humerus, right ribs #3, #4. He has a punctured lung, a contused spinal column and several bruised internal organs. He also has a 14" horizontal laceration to his right gluteus muscle that was severed almost to the pelvis. He lost about a quart and a half of blood and is still bleeding some internally, but that is slowing and should resolve by the weekend. He also has a concussion but no real head injuries other than some road rash to the right side of his face. 

The car that hit him was a 1969 Ford Galaxie, and he has the permanent imprints of the letters X, I, E on his butt as a laceration. Unfortunately it's reversed so it looks like some college hazing ritual that went bad. To my knowledge the woman driver has been released on bail but has a hearing scheduled for early next week that we will be attending, demand she be held without bail. Sarah's ex-husband is a well known local lawyer and family friend that will be handling the legal end pro bono. 

The last thing I have to say is that this was a hard hit for this family. Peter has been suffering a myriad of medical problems since his car accident a year and a half ago. He has mild Parkinson's, which as he describes as a much easier way to shake paint cans "among other things". He is still suffering from the effects of his stroke after his ankle surgery in February, and he is depressed since his divorce. He has been only able to work part time and consequently with his divorce had much of his finances frozen. Even with getting his bank accounts back it's been a tough go, but with Sarah and his other daughter Maya helping they've managed to work it all out. 

Most of you know Pete is a likeable guy, those of us in his family know he is an irreplaceable treasure. If you have ever seen the movie The Big Lebowski, Walter's character is Peter. Language, mannerisms, even the vague references to Shabba, even calling me Dude sometimes. He looks like John Goodman, even his voice has that big sound to it. He once yelled "MARK IT ZERO" at me, pointing his finger like a gun, when I failed to complete a single lap of qualifying, I had no idea where all that came from until months later when I saw the movie, then I was rolling. If there is a Just God, be He Hebrew, Christian or Taoist, He will watch over this family. My family.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't be afriad to ask for donations if needed.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> We ask nothing further update wise be published publicly.


Good lord,was Pete married to Satan or something????One of the strangest requests I have ever seen after a tragedy of this magnitude.

I only know Pete by way of this board and some back and forth discussions that he and I have had in various threads.My life sucks pretty bad,but Pete definetly has me beat.

That being said,for a guy I have never had the pleasure of meeting,I certainly find myself thinking about him more then a few times during the day.Being a musician/artist I suppose I sometimes view the world differently then others,trying to find meaning in things that cross my path or pop in my life.

I guess all I can really kind of come up with out if this is that life is not like the movies,where the good guys always win at the end of the last reel.The great myth of all man kind that in the end good triumphs over evil.

The universe is hostile,it goes about its business without a care as to what is good or what is bad.
Treasure every day that you wake up and can lift yourself out of your own bed.Life is a gift and should be treated as such.

Best wishes to Pete and his family.Somebody get him a laptop so maybe he can communicate with us when he is up to it.

Ok.Sorry to get all corny on you guys.

Mike


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Mike, she wasn't, her attorney was. In the end she didn't get even close to what they were wanting but in the process they nearly drove him into bankruptcy. 

Also I was corrected by Pete, it was a '67 not a '69 Galaxie. Leave it to a Ford guy to know. I got some explanation about how there was a trim badge that was optional on some certain model. His head is just fine.

We had a good evening, we were allowed a few more family members. We were joined by James' 16 year old daughter Christa, who Pete is godfather of. We also had Pete's younger daughter Maya who is on leave from the Marines. I felt a bit awkward when Sarah's ex "the lawyer" arrived, it was the first time we've met. I was a bit more relieved when I was told that he was now gay. The joke is Sarah ruined him for other women. There's a bit more to it than that but I'm afraid Hank would probably ban me if it got out. 

Donations aren't necessary, we're all good. It's weird how from all this everything just fell into place. All the needs were met without the usual teeth gnashing and drama. So many people took care of the necessary arrangements and allowed James' daughter and two sons to deal with their feelings. Even James' brother David was able to close the business for a bit to take care of things there. 

But it's time to get some sleep, tomorrow is another day and we're going to try and spend time over at James', helping that family with what they need to prepare for the services on Saturday. Everyone have a good evening.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi, thank you very much for the update. I appreciate it and will be e-mailing Sarah to be kept in the loop on the developments. I've never met Pete in person but have seen pics and have talked about his life and time while he lived here in Texas. I'd have to agree with your description of him as that is exactly how I pictured him! As for James and the Hick's family, I only knew of what Pete told us and from what he was saying regarding James Sr. and Jr. stepping in to back him and help him with the racing series for the kids and what they put into it, I could definitely see how the three of them become such great, close, family and friends. 

I'm glad you are back stateside and able to help Sarah and the family out - that probably means a ton to Pete personally. You are a good man Yoshi. Let us know if there is anything we can do during this time - Pete's extended family here at HT are available.

PD2


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pete we all love yah man...get better soon!*

Still praying here...Pete we all love yah man...get better soon!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hows Pete?

Rich


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I am blown away to just now be reading this. I read through this page by page and prayed there wouldn't be a bad ending at page 4. My God, I can't believe what I just read. I only frequent this board once in a while but have grown to enjoy Pete's postings and peeks into his private life from time-to-time.

So this was his father that was also hit and has passed away? OMG. My heartfelt sorrow goes out to Pete and his family and I wish him the best in his recovery. Keep us posted and if he needs anything let us know- I'd like to contribute something- anything to make his recovery less painful. 

Scott Vargo


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Slott V said:


> So this was his father that was also hit and has passed away? OMG. My heartfelt sorrow goes out to Pete and his family and I wish him the best in his recovery. Keep us posted and if he needs anything let us know- I'd like to contribute something- anything to make his recovery less painful.
> 
> Scott Vargo


Scott,

No, it was his best friend for over 25 years that has passed away as a result of this woman's lack of concern of her actions. He's know this guy since he was 14 years old and watched him grow up on slot cars, get married and all sorts of things.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pete ! Wishing you all the best and a healthy , speedy recovery!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Still thinking of you Pete.Hope your recovery is going well.

Mike


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to post this; I took this home today to keep it from getting broken but dad says it's done. This was built over the last 5 days from various pieces of plastic I beam, C channel and strip stock. It is 12" long and 5" high at the top of the roof of the press box. It is built to exact 1/87th scale, true HO to fit the figures that my dad has sitting in his parts box. He actually made the seat width to fit a seated HO figure from Model Power. There are 12 rows in 3 sections. The ladder leads from one side of the middle section up through the roof to the press box. The press box itself has a full interior with a shelf and a bench for the announcers, a power box in one corner with a small table next to it and scratch built safety railing. 





































It's not painted yet but dad said it would more than likely be red with metallic roof tops. The press box and roof panels are not glued on yet to allow painting separately, possibly in contrasting (or complimenting) colors. This would be done to match the flag stand and the platform in the pit area for drivers meetings. You have to remember this was built by a man with a broken left thumb and dislocated wrist, and he is left handed.

Most of you never got to see the changes he and James made to the track. Gone are all the foam board buildings, billboards and guardrails. All the way around the track is a corkbed wall that is about 2/3rds of an inch high with another 2/3rds of fiberglass mesh screen above the wall for a height of 1 1/2". The mesh is held in place by HO scale nickle steel model railroad track rail placed every 2 1/2" all the way around. This stuff won't bend easily and until dad filed down the sharp ends would take a chunk out of you if you got on it's bad side. There is a new pit entrance at the end of the front straight, and the whole track has a more realistic look to it. If I can muster the strength to set it up I'll take some more pics with the grandstands in place. My dad asked if I could so he could see if it even fits (it does) and how much room he has for rest rooms and a concession stand (which I have secretly bought already in kit form for him). 

I bought some more plastic for him this afternoon so he can built the rest rooms and another smaller bleacher set up. In a day or so he'll be able to get back to building again, and I'll make sure I post pictures of what he does.

S~


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks Sarah for posting....*

Pete & Sarah,

WOW! That is incredible detailed work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad Pete is going to be able to have some fun building soon...thanks for posting pics and information on Pete. 

Bob...Pete you slot head builder you...zilla


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, tomorrow my dad is going to get it. I don't know for sure what I'm going to do but I'm going to do____something.

I just spent an hour....AN HOUR, looking in the phone books for Pacific Edible Seaweed Inc. here in Fresno. My dad even wrote down the address of 2790 Penrose Blvd. I was supposed to talk to one of dad's friends, a J. Russell Finch. I should have known when I saw the doctor laughing but being hearing impaired I couldn't get what was being said. 

Boy is he going to get it, I'm going to kink his IV line for a few hours.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Fantastic work on the stadium by your dad Sarah! Looks great! I can't wait to see the rest.

And nice to see Pete is in good enough spirits to mess with you and joke around. Go easy on him.....but not too easy! HAHAHA!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that is truly the work of a skilled craftsman!!! I always wanted to try scratch building but never had the guts to attempt it. Keep up the great work Pete and I hope for a speedy, complete recovery!!! Sarah, I hope you two had an absolutely wonderful Halloween wedding and thank you for taking time out on your honeymoon for an update!! I wish you two nothing but the best!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

I got to choose the colors, Gary our neighbor painted it in green and yellow to match the molded colors on the snack bar. Looks good, fits the forest theme of the track too.










Overall track view with grandstand and snack bar in place. Dad's cat supervising. This thing is HEAVY! I nearly spotted trying to get it up on the saw horses. 










New pit entrance/exit. Much better and more defined than the old one.










I couldn't get a good shot of the new fence for some reason, this camera is old and has been dropped too many times.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Yes, I'm still around.*

It's been a tough last few weeks, and I'm still dealing with "the long haul". Right now it's all physical therapy and letting broken things mend. But on to more happier business.

If you guys have links to the following I would appreciate it.

1. Some time ago someone published an artical on a IMCA pavement style resin body, I want to say it was for the XT chassis but I'm not sure. Anyone want to help me out with the link? 

2. Hell On Wheel's address off of her website seems to come back as invalid. I tried her link on e-bay but since I haven't actually bought anything it won't let me write her through there. Does anyone have a correct email for her? 

3. I need a good link for anyone with the Budds style five slot wheels for standard Magna-Tractions. Not the big Specialty wheels, the regular sized wheel that came on the stockers. Or, if known, a good OEM resin or molded stock replacement of a stock car style wheel from someone other than 3R. 

As you've seen I've been sort of busy while staying at the White Lab Coat Inn. It's funny what you do when you can't sleep at night or in the daytime for that matter. Just hanging around, literally is seems. Although where my kid got the idea that green and yellow are an OK combination for grandstands is beyond me, it does look fine I guess. If I make more I'll offer them out for trade. 

Anyway, I am alive and getting welll. I have one hour twice a day to play on the internet, but I will probably spend most of that looking at porn. Just kidding, I'm trying to get ideas on racing, and right now you guys are my best sources.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GREAT to hear you Pete! :thumbsup:

Keep your spirits up


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to see you back here, Pete......keep on getting well :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Pete! SO, glad to hear from you again. I got nuthin for ya on the links though, sorry. As far as slot car links, I don't have the ones you're askin for either. =o)

Rich - A wealth of disinformation


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*here is link to a seller of these rims...*

Pete,

This seller usualy has the rims you are looking but, didn't see any up right now. If you ask seller a question I am sure he will sell you some. Have bought many things from tubtrack and he is good people.

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-NOS-Aurora-B...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Glad to see you in good spirits Pete and slot car minded as usual. You have a great Daughter that has been keeping us all updated and your Son-in-Law is a good cookie also.

Take care man,
Bob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Pete!! Glad to finally get to talk to you!!! This link for Hellonwheels8 worked for me a minute ago...http://www.hellonwheels8.com/ I'm so glad you're home and recovering quite nicely judging by your handiwork!!!! Super good job on the scratchbuild!! Best wishes to you for a complete recovery!! Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> Pete,
> 
> This seller usualy has the rims you are looking but, didn't see any up right now. If you ask seller a question I am sure he will sell you some. Have bought many things from tubtrack and he is good people.
> 
> ...


Tubtrack is out of them -- I got the last of his stash this spring.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome back Pete, nice to see ya posting


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Welcome back!*

Welcome back Pete!
I also am glad to hear that you are on the mend.
Just take it slow and easy and LISTEN to the doctors.... :lol:
Nice job on the grandstands also...

Scott


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually I think I found a great source for something similar. I've been talking with Dana at Hot Laps Racin (http://www.hotlapsracin.com) and will be ordering the 440X2 based dirt modified he sells ready to race for $25. This is $5 less than a car costs through 3R, the kids can race them because they're a magnet car and his turn-around is only about 2 weeks. The bodies are vacuformed but that's fine too, he will be doing resin cars pretty soon. There are over 40 dirt mods and maybe 20 late models, perfect for Sequoia. I just need to make the track dirt now. Maybe I can just say the clay is gray????


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome back Pete! I have been praying for you.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Pete*

Welcome back to the Forum, Pete. I'm glad to see your on the road to recovery. You've got a son-in-law that races slot cars to boot. Mind your physical therapist and hang in there. By the way, vicodine and tequila do not mix very well in case you were wondering. :drunk::hat:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Actually I think I found a great source for something similar. I've been talking with Dana at Hot Laps Racin (http://www.hotlapsracin.com) and will be ordering the 440X2 based dirt modified he sells ready to race for $25. This is $5 less than a car costs through 3R, the kids can race them because they're a magnet car and his turn-around is only about 2 weeks. The bodies are vacuformed but that's fine too, he will be doing resin cars pretty soon. There are over 40 dirt mods and maybe 20 late models, perfect for Sequoia. I just need to make the track dirt now. Maybe I can just say the clay is gray????


Dana is great! Bought one of his 1/43 bodies already to go and he had told me that there was a possibility of it taking 2 weeks - he had it done in about a week or less! Grant it, you may be buying more than one body, but that was a great turn around for me!

He does have a great selection, no matter what scale!

As for the dirt, just say that it blue grooved up and that is why its gray! HAHAHA!!!

Enjoy!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dana is a great guy with great product.

Pete, I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------

